
Loneliness is contributing to our increasingly tribal politics - bitoneill
https://www.ft.com/content/89f16688-fb15-11e7-a492-2c9be7f3120a
======
bitoneill
_Online, each tribe inhabits its own filter bubble of partisan news. To blame
this only on Facebook is unfair. If people wanted a range of views, they could
install both rightwing and leftwing feeds on their Facebook pages — The Daily
Telegraph and The Guardian, say. Most people choose not to, partly because
they like living in their tribe. It makes them feel less lonely._

~~~
goliatone
That made me think of being adrift at sea with no drinking water, you’re very
likely going to be tempted to drink some of that is available around you,
except sea water will dehydrate you even faster. Facebook seems to make lonely
people feel lonelier, the sad thing is, if making people feel lonelier makes
them use the platform more then there’s an incentive to keep making people
feel that way. So even if that’s not Facebook’s intention and the only thing
they do is follow metrics then you can picture an evolutionary path that
reinforces the same problems Facebook was initially trying to improve.

~~~
bitoneill
I think Zuckerberg has recognized the problem without really saying exactly
what it is. He's trying to fix it because it goes against his core mission of
connecting people in a better way. I give him some credit for this.

~~~
bendoernberg
"They 'trust me.' Dumb fucks" \- Mark Zuckerberg, 2004. Facebook is not going
to fix the problems they're leveraging to make billions of dollars.

------
nickthemagicman
Any non-walled links perchance?

